# John Deere snowblower problem



## lemoncoke (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how to put the gear box back on the shaft with the woodruff key ? I cant get the gear and the woodruff key to line up it just keeps falling into the gear box anyone know how to do this is there a tool or something to make it easier please help just got alot of snow in Duluth Minnesota and need to put it back together Thanks Rick


----------



## jonsey (May 28, 2005)

LC, I don't have any experience with a Snowblower being from the South, But it seems like your key is not tight in the keyslot. I would try to peen the slot by tapping the slot with the rounded end of a small shop hammer to where it is a tight fit. 
A small dab of Super Glue would probably work also, Just take it slow while peening it with a hammer if you try this, A little goes a long way! Maybe some will reply that is familiar with this particular problem, anyway hopes this will help, good luck.
jonsey


----------



## lemoncoke (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks jonsey I will give it a try.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Use green loctite especially for locking sloppy keyways, worn inner or outer bearing races to shafts, or sloppy seal bores. Any where that you need something to stay put. Sorry I cant remember the product number. I get it at Napa


----------

